# Problem mit den Statistiken, Zugriff nicht möglich



## Viperb0y (6. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

wenn ich in der 3.0.5.2 Version von ISPConfig eine neue Seite anlege und Statistiken möchte ergibt sich folgendes Problem:

Die .htpasswd_stats Datei wird nicht angelegt im "web/stats" Verzeichnis. dadurch ist kein Zugriff über den Browser möglich.

Ich lege die Seite an, alle Dateien werden korrekt erstellt.
Nachts werden dann die Logfiles erstellt, das "stats" Verzeichnis erstellt und die Statistiken sind vorhanden, leider fehlt die .htpasswd_stats datei und ich kann nicht auf die Logs zugreifen.

Erst nachdem ich das Passwort für die Statistiken ändere wird die Datei erstellt (was ja auch erst möglich ist wenn das stats/ Verzeichnis durch den Cron erstellt worden ist).

Ich gehe davon aus dass er bei der Erstellung der Seite versucht die .htpasswd_stats Datei zu schreiben, merkt dass noch kein "stats" Verzeichnis vorhanden ist und dadurch der Schreibvorgang nicht möglich ist. Evtl. sollte man der Erstellungsroutine für neue Seiten sagen dass sie bitte auch gleich das stats/ Verzeichnis miterstellen soll damit die .htpasswd_stats Datei geschrieben werden kann.

Ich hoffe mein Problem ist einigermaßen Verständlich, bin kein guter Erklärer .


----------



## darkness_08 (6. Apr. 2013)

Hey. 

Bei mir wird die Datei automatisch erstellt. Auch wenn ich sie lösche und dann das Passwort ändere, wird die Datei neu erzeugt.

Hast du Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## Viperb0y (6. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

außer 
	
	



```
PHP Warning: file_put_contents(/var/www/clients/client1/web5/web/stats/.htpasswd_stats): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/system.inc.php on line 719
```
vom Cron Log, sonst nichts.

Wenn ich die Datei lösche und danach das Passwort ändere wird sie ebenfalls neu erstellt.

Wie gesagt, sie wird halt nicht automatisch erstellt wenn ich eine neue Seite erstelle.


----------



## darkness_08 (6. Apr. 2013)

Hast du beim Anlegen der neuen Seite für die Statistiken ein Password vergeben?
Nur dann wird die Datei erzeugt.
So zumindest bei mir.


----------



## ramsys (6. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Viperb0y:


> Wie gesagt, sie wird halt nicht automatisch erstellt wenn ich eine neue Seite erstelle.


Wenn Du eine neue Seite anlegst, kennt ISPConfig noch gar kein Passwort für die Statistiken und kann somit auch keine Passwort-Datei für Dich erstellen. Erst wenn Du das Passwort dem System mitteilst, wird die Datei auch erstellt.


----------



## Viperb0y (7. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von ramsys:


> Wenn Du eine neue Seite anlegst, kennt ISPConfig noch gar kein Passwort für die Statistiken und kann somit auch keine Passwort-Datei für Dich erstellen. Erst wenn Du das Passwort dem System mitteilst, wird die Datei auch erstellt.


Hm, finde ich ich zwar ein komisches verhalten aber okay. Dann sollte man dass Passwortfeld zu einem Pflichtfeld machen oder zumindest die Statistiken komplett abschalten können.

Trotz allem bin ich von ISPConfig positiv überrascht.

P.S. Wenn ich Webalizer für meine Statistiken auswähle bekomm ich bei der Auswertung folgende Info im Cron Log angezeigt:


```
PHP Notice: Undefined variable: append in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/cron_daily.php on line 267
```
Ist zwar nur ne notice aber vllt. interessiert es den Entwickler.

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung bisher.


----------



## ramsys (7. Apr. 2013)

Zitat von Viperb0y:


> Hm, finde ich ich zwar ein komisches verhalten aber okay.


Dieses Verhalten finde ich eher logisch  Welches Passwort sollte der User denn sonst angeben, um seine Statistiken zu sehen?



Zitat von Viperb0y:


> Dann sollte man dass Passwortfeld zu einem Pflichtfeld machen oder zumindest die Statistiken komplett abschalten können.


Warum Pflichtfeld? Wenn jemand keine Statistiken benötigt, gibt er einfach kein Passwort ein. Damit wären dann die Statistiken auch abgeschaltet.


----------

